

Behind the Scenes at Burst - mmole
http://www.burst.it/pin/#489234

======
mmole
This is basically a link to a page which you can use to join our "Burst
Bubble". A Bubble is basically a collaborative album. Check it out.

------
ronadams
Ummm....what?

